# new member from barnsley



## wayneerwin160675 (Sep 25, 2014)

hi everyone, I am new to the tt and the forum and hope someone can help me, I have just bought a audi tt 225 Quattro convertible and the central locking module as got wet and burnt out the board due to leaking water catch channel (if that's what its called) I am wanting to know if I could use a module off a same year tt coupe and if so would I have to make any changes to the coding for the roof to work etc. if anyone can help or as one for sale I would be very grateful. thank you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Can't help with your query, but hopefully someone will know.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It appears part numbers are the same for Coupe & Roadster, depending on chassis number range. Hope this helps.

2	8N8962267
electronic control unit for central locking system / and / anti-theft alarm system
/ COUPE: PR-5D1
(2)	8N7962267
electronic control unit for central locking system / and / anti-theft alarm system
/ ROADSTER: PR-5D1
(2)	8N8962267B
electronic control unit for central locking system / and / anti-theft alarm system / F >> 8N-1-070 000
/ COUPE: PR-5D1:7AH
(2)	8N8962267C
electronic control unit for central locking system / and / anti-theft alarm system / F 8N-2-000 001>>
/ COUPE: PR-5D1:7AH
(2)	8N7962267B
electronic control unit for central locking system / and / anti-theft alarm system / F >> 8N-1-070 000
/ ROADSTER: PR-5D1:7AH
(2)	8N7962267C
electronic control unit for central locking system / and / anti-theft alarm system / F 8N-2-000 001>>
/ ROADSTER: PR-5D1:7AH
(2)	8N8962267A
electronic control unit for central locking system
/ COUPE: PR-5D2,5D3
(2)	8N7962267A
electronic control unit for central locking system
/ ROADSTER: PR-5D2,5D3

Hoggy.


----------



## Jonnyb359 (Apr 21, 2014)

Welcome.

Great forum with loads of useful threads and helpful members


----------



## wayneerwin160675 (Sep 25, 2014)

hi, thanks for your reply, does the ccm control the roof operation because if not I should think I could get a ccm off a coupe and have it coded, I just don't want to waste money buying one and it not working.
as anyone got one for sale. thanks,.


----------



## wayneerwin160675 (Sep 25, 2014)

the first part of the roadster part number is 8n7 and the coupe is 8n8, would it still work. any peplies appreciated. thanks.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you are correct regarding roof operation linked to the ccm, it means nowt to me but it may help

http://workshop-manuals.com/audi/tt_qua ... turbo_(amu)/relays_and_modules/relays_and_modules_accessories_and_optional_equipment/alarm_module_(vehicle_antitheft)/component_information/diagrams/diagram_information_and_instructions/how_to_find_wiring_diagrams/


----------



## wayneerwin160675 (Sep 25, 2014)

thank you everyone for your replies, does anyone else have any info regarding this matter, I cant find any info about if ccm controls hood and don't want to waste money buying one if its not going to work, its ashame the pcb that controls the remote signal isn't interchangeable on these units.
this is a great site thow with loads of helpful members and lots of good reading. thanks


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

